
Photoshop for Virtual Visit. Worth It? - tmilard
http://free-visit.net/index.php/fr/demos/les-frigos-de-paris
======
tmilard
Hello, my name is Thierry. French, Paris. I program as a living (Airbus,
Dassault). But on WE I am often free... I have built a software that is like a
3D photoshop. It takes 30 photos and in a few hours it generates the virtual
visit with a simple url. Question... What do you think of this? I kind of need
to know from the Ycombinator community as sometimes like today I really feel
it is too ambitious for me. \- So, is it really worth pursuing

